# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Bosch] Διακόπτης αφής εστιών

## tdf

Καλησπέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα.

Πριν λίγο καιρό, με πήρε τηλέφωνο ο αδερφός μου και μου ζήτησε (επειδή είμαι μηχανολόγος πιάνουν τα χέρια μου) να δω τις εστίες καθώς δεν άναβε η εξωτερική αντίσταση στην διπλή εστία. Καθώς δεν είχα ξανά ανοίξει εστίες, δεν είχα ιδέα τι θα συναντήσω. Αλλά λέω τι έχω να χάσω. Μην τα πολυλογώ οπλισμένος με ένα πολύμετρο ανοίγω τις εστίες. Μετά από κάμποση ώρα και πολλές μετρήσεις, διαπιστώνω πως ο διακόπτης αφής ενώ είχε 220 στην είσοδό του, δεν τα έβγαζα ποτέ ως έξοδο στην αντίσταση για να δουλέψει.
Ψάχνοντας στο internet βρήκα τον διακόπτη αφής, αλλά η τιμή του ήταν απαγορευτική για τον αδερφό μου. Οπότε και με δεδομένο πως δεν δούλευε ποτέ την εσωτερική εστία μόνο, γεφύρωσα την εσωτερική με την εξωτερική αντίσταση ώστε να δουλεύει όλο το μάτι.
Τον διακόπτη τον κράτησα, γιατί δεν έχω μάθει να τα παρατάω εύκολα. Μπαίνοντας στο site σας και βλέποντας σας να παλεύετε με πλακέτες, πήρα θάρος να τον ανοίξω και να δω ΑΝ υπήρχε περίπτωση να ήταν κάτι απλό. Όπως καμιά ψυχρή κόλληση. Και απ' ότι φαίνεται υπάρχει τουλάχιστον μία τέτοια, στο ρελέ που δίνει στην αντίσταση. Έχω ήδη προμηθευτεί κολλητήρι και εξασκούμε για να εξηγήσω το όνειρο στην κόλληση.
Αλλά δεν θυμαμαι με σιγουριά πως συνδεόταν ο διακόπτης. Έχει αριθμημένες επαφές 1, 4α και 4. Και μάλιστα στο 4 έχει 2 ακροδέκτες. Αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου, 1 πήγαινε ο ουδέτερος (τον χρειάζεται και αυτόν για τα λαμπάκια και τα ηλεκτρονικά) στο 4α συνδεόταν η έξοδος για την εξωτερική αντίσταση και από το 4 ερχόταν η φάση από τον διακόπτη του ματιού και μετά πήγαινε στο μάτι για να δώσει την εσωτερική αντίσταση.

Μια πρόχειρη ματιά στο internet δεν με βοήθησε. Αν ξέρει κάποιος να μου το επιβεβαιώσει θα ήμουν ευγνώμων. Σας ευχαριστώ.

Βάζω και φωτογραφίες για να δείτε την ψυχρή κόλληση και τον διακόπτη.

----------


## xsterg

περνα μια τις κολλησεις. και μετα κοιτα αν δουλευει κανονικα.

----------


## diony

> Αλλά δεν θυμαμαι με σιγουριά πως συνδεόταν ο διακόπτης. Έχει αριθμημένες επαφές 1, 4α και 4. Και μάλιστα στο 4 έχει 2 ακροδέκτες. Αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου, 1 πήγαινε ο ουδέτερος (τον χρειάζεται και αυτόν για τα λαμπάκια και τα ηλεκτρονικά) στο 4α συνδεόταν η έξοδος για την εξωτερική αντίσταση και από το 4 ερχόταν η φάση από τον διακόπτη του ματιού και μετά πήγαινε στο μάτι για να δώσει την εσωτερική αντίσταση.


Η σκέψη σου ταιριάζει για τη σύνδεση αλλά πιο καλά να σιγουρευτούμε
Ανέβασε μια καθαρή φωτογραφία να φαίνεται το μέρος της πλακέτας με τους διαδρόμους και βάλε βελάκι που είναι τα 4 άκρα του ρελέ


edit
Ρελέ είναι το μαύρο τετράγωνο εξάρτημα
Αν μπορέσεις και βρεις  ρελέ στα ίδια βολτ και αμπέρ ακόμη πιο καλά αλλιώς θέλει πολύ καλό καθάρισμα το πόδι του ρελέ στην κρύα κόλληση πριν το κολλήσεις

----------


## ΣΙΣΚΟΣ

Όπως σου είπε και ο diony πέρασε με κόλληση όλες τις επαφές και επισκεύασε και την κυκλωμένη επαφή του ρελέ ,αν δεν έχει πρόβλημα το ρελέ θα λειτουργήσει.

----------


## nyannaco

Η συγκεκριμενη κολληση, καλο θα ειναι να ενισχυθει με ενα κομματακι συρμα τυλιγμενο γυρω αππο τον ακροδεκτη του ρελε πριν γινει η νεα κολληση.

----------


## tdf

Πρώτα απ' όλα σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις - βοήθεια.
ΣΙΣΚΟ, nyannaco αυτή είναι η κόλληση που και εγώ είχα ήδη εντοπίσει. Θα την καθαρίσω και θα προσπαθήσω να την ξανακολλήσω. Για το σύρμα δεν το είχα σκεφτεί καλή ιδέα μου φαίνεται.
Σε πρώτη φάση δεν σκέφτομαι να αλλάξω όλο το ρελέ. Απ' ότι θυμάμαι το πλήκτρο και το λαμπάκι του διακόπτη λειτουργούσαν κανονικά, αλλά η αντίσταση δεν άναβε. Η κόλληση αυτή είναι αν δεν κάνω λάθος, η είσοδος της φάσης στο ρελέ. Οπότε ποτέ δεν έβγαζε έξοδο.
Diony με πρώτη ευκαιρία θα βγάλω την φωτό της πλακέτας και θα την ανεβάσω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μάλιστα ... στην επόμενη ζωή θα αγοράσω πολλούς πυκνωτές και μερικά ρελέ και θα λύσω το οικονομικό πρόβλημα 
http://kinseher-shop.de/Ersatzteile/...5-Siemens.html
Μόνο 130 ευρώπουλα "τρέξτε προλάβετε μοναδική ευκαιρία και μόνο για λίγες μέρες"  :Lol:

----------


## tdf

Πέτρο, το ξέρω πως υπάρχει το ανταλλακτικό. Αλλά η τιμή του είναι αισχρή. Το λιγότερο. Δεν μπορώ να αντιληφθώ τι μπορεί να δικαιολογεί μία τέτοια τιμή. Για την ιστορία, μόλις είπα στην νύφη μου πως μπορεί να φτιάξω τελικά τον διακόπτη η αντίδρασή της ήταν "Γιατιιιιιί; Μια χαρά με βολεύει τώρα. Γιατί να την χαλάσουμε;"  :Confused1: 

Diony οι φωτογραφίες που ζήτησες, μπας και μπορέσουμε να επιβεβαιώσουμε την συνδεσμολογία.




Οι αρίθμηση των ακροδεκτών φαίνεται πάνω στην πλακέτα.



Στην ακριβώς από πάνω φωτό, οι ακροδέκτες είναι (από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά) 4 (διπλός), 4α, 1.

----------


## FILMAN

Τώρα φαίνεται. Στα 1 και 4 δέχεται 230V και το 4a είναι η έξοδος (που ενώνεται με το 4).

Δηλαδή είναι: 1) ουδέτερος, 4) φάση, και 4a) έξοδος φάσης.

----------


## tdf

_Είναι τόσο σαφές ε;_ Δεν μου το εξηγείς λιγάκι να το καταλάβω *πως* φαίνεται; Μ' αρέσει να καταλαβαίνω και τα πράγματα. Όπως και να χει σε ευχαριστώ για την επιβεβαίωση.

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι είναι... Δες για παράδειγμα το 4a... Πάει στην COM του ρελέ ενώ η NO του ρελέ πάει στο 4 (NC δεν υπάρχει). Όταν ενεργοποιηθεί το ρελέ λοιπόν ενώνεται το 4 με το 4a... Βλέπεις τα εξαρτήματα στα κόκκινα κυκλάκια; Είναι διπλοδίοδοι και σχηματίζουν μια γέφυρα ανόρθωσης. Τα πόδια που είναι μόνα τους από μια πλευρά είναι τα άκρα ~ της γέφυρας. Το ένα ενώνεται με το 4 και το άλλο μέσω μιας αντίστασης 330Ω που τα άκρα της είναι στα κίτρινα κυκλάκια (η δουλειά της είναι να περιορίζει το ρεύμα ζεύξης ή και αυτό της μόνιμης λειτουργίας σε περίπτωση ύπαρξης αρμονικών για να μην καεί η ζένερ στο άσπρο κυκλάκι) και ενός πολυεστερικού Χ2 πυκνωτή τα πόδια του οποίου είναι στα πράσινα κυκλάκια, καταλήγει στο 1. Το 1 και το 4 λοιπόν είναι τα άκρα που δέχονται 230V~ για να δουλέψει το κύκλωμα. Ο πυκνωτής αυτός ορίζει το ρεύμα που μπορεί να αποδώσει το στοιχειώδες αυτό τροφοδοτικό. Οι δυο αντιστάσεις στα μπλε κυκλάκια τον εκφορτίζουν όταν αποσυνδέσεις την τροφοδοσία για να μπορείς να δουλέψεις χωρίς τον κίνδυνο ενός μικρού ηλεκτροσόκ. Η δίοδος στο πορτοκαλί κυκλάκι είναι παράλληλα στο πηνίο του ρελέ για προστασία του κυκλώματος οδήγησής του που είναι στην άλλη πλακέτα. Τα πόδια που είναι δύο στην ίδια πλευρά κάθε διπλοδιόδου είναι ενωμένα παράλληλα μεταξύ τους και αποτελούν τα + και - της γέφυρας, εκεί είναι ενωμένη παράλληλα η ζένερ (άσπρο κυκλάκι), που η τιμή της καθορίζει την τάση εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού, και επίσης παράλληλα ο ηλεκτρολυτικός εξομάλυνσης που τα πόδια του είναι στο μωβ κυκλάκι και βρίσκεται από την άλλη μεριά της πλακέτας. Μπορεί να σου φαίνεται πολύπλοκο αλλά στην πραγματικότητα είναι πάρα πολύ απλό.

----------

nikolasswts (03-02-15)

----------


## diony

από όσο βλέπω τα 2 κόκκινα βελάκια πρέπει να είναι οι επαφές του ρελέ και τα 2 κίτρινα το πηνίο (νομίζω η δίοδος μπλε βελάκι  είναι παράλληλα προς αυτό και έτσι χρειάζεται)
με τα δεδομένα αυτά το 1 σωστά είναι ουδέτερος 
επίσης το 4 αφού έχει διπλό ακροδέκτη ένα καλώδιο είναι αυτό που έρχεται από τον ρυθμιστή της εστίας (διακόπτη) και ένα άλλο που δίνει στην εστία για το μέσα τμήμα  
και από το 4Α φεύγει 1 καλώδιο για το έξω τμήμα της εστίας


EDIT 
Φιλιππε μαζί γράφαμε εσύ τα τεκμηρίωσες πιο αναλυτικά από μένα

----------

FILMAN (02-02-15)

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν πειράζει, εσύ έδειξες και τα άκρα του πηνίου του ρελέ πράγμα που εγώ δεν έκανα!

----------


## diony

σε παραδέχομαι για την υπομονή σου και τις γνώσεις σου πάνω από όλα , όντως έχεις κάνει πλήρη ανάλυση , μπράβο και πάλι

----------


## tdf

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους 2 για τις εξηγήσεις. Έχετε δίκιο, ακούγονται κινέζικα. Αλλά είναι λόγω απειρείας και διαφορετικού γνωστικού αντικειμένου. Που θα μου πάνε όμως. Σιγά σιγά. Μόλις ολοκληρώσω την επισκευή θα σας ενημερώσω για τα αποτελέσματα.  :Smile:

----------


## andyferraristi

> ... και διαφορετικού γνωστικού αντικειμένου.


Μπορεί να είναι διαφορετικό το γνωστικό αντικείμενο, αλλά πάρα πολλές φορές τα δύο αντικείμενα συνυπάρχουν, οπότε μάθε τέχνη και έχε την στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού σου. Δεν ξέρεις ποτέ που μπορεί να σου χρησιμέυσει ...

----------

tdf (03-02-15)

----------


## FILMAN

Σιγά ρε παιδιά, απλό είναι!

----------


## tdf

Καθαρισμός


Κόλληση. Με το μάτι μια χαρά μου φαίνεται.


Και επιτυχής δοκιμή. Ελπίζω να αντέξει και το ρεύμα της εστίας που είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο του πορτατίφ.


Ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθεια.

----------


## tdf

Πρώτη φορά καταπιάνομαι με ηλεκτρονικά, οπότε συγχωρείστε μου τυχόν λάθη. Απ' ότι κατάλαβα από αυτά που διάβασα και λίιιιγο ψάξιμο η συγκεκριμένη πλακέτα ουσιαστικά είναι ένα ρελέ και ένα υποτυπώδες τροφοδοτικό 24VDC τα οποία πρέπει να τα παίρνω στα άκρα της διόδου zener.
Σωστά;;;;; :Confused1:

----------


## FILMAN

Έτσι ακριβώς. Προσοχή μόνο, αυτά τα 24V είναι σε άμεση επαφή με την τάση του δικτύου και κατά συνέπεια δεν είναι για άγγιγμα!

----------


## nyannaco

Well done Θόδωρε  :Wink: 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, αυτή την "εξυπνάδα" με την τρύπα πλακέτας τρία νούμερα μεγαλύτερη από τον ακροδέκτη ισχύος του ρελέ, που προκαλεί το λιώσιμο της κόλλησης σε βάθος χρόνου, δεν είναι η μοναδική φορά που την κάνει η Bosch/Siemens. Πριν κανένα χρόνο περίπου, αν θυμάμαι σωστά, ανακάλεσε σειρές ολόκληρες από πλυντήρια πιάτων με συγκεκριμένη πλακέτα, η οποία είχε το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα με το ρελέ της αντίστασης θέρμανσης του νερού.

----------


## diony

Εδώ κατασκευαστής από ότι φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία είναι η EGO , μία από τις μεγαλύτερες και πιο αξιόπιστες ευρωπαϊκές εταιρίες η οποία παράγει θερμοστάτες , εστίες κλασικές και κεραμικές  , διακόπτες και επιλογείς για ηλ. κουζίνες και τροφοδοτεί σχεδόν  όλους τους κατασκευαστές οικιακών συσκευών στην Ευρώπη και όχι μόνο.



Νομίζω αυτό είναι το ίδιο , *άκυρο είναι μεταχειρισμένο*
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Siemens-Bosch...-/151556155997

----------


## tdf

> Έτσι ακριβώς. Προσοχή μόνο, αυτά τα 24V είναι σε άμεση επαφή με την τάση του δικτύου και κατά συνέπεια δεν είναι για άγγιγμα!


Οπότε μπορεί να δώσει και πολλά amber ή ακόμα χειρότερα. Point taken. Δεν είχε περάσει από το μυαλό μου.

----------


## tdf

Νίκο γράφεις και στο φορουμ του monachos.gr  :Confused1:

----------


## nyannaco

Παλιοτερα ναι.

----------


## FILMAN

> Οπότε μπορεί να δώσει και πολλά amber ή ακόμα χειρότερα. Point taken. Δεν είχε περάσει από το μυαλό μου.


Όχι, δεν μπορεί να δώσει πολλά Α, απλώς ανάλογα με τον τρόπο σύνδεσης (πού μπαίνει κάθε φορά η φάση και ο ουδέτερος) σε αυτή την τροφοδοσία χαμηλής τάσης μπορεί να έχεις 230V *ως προς γη* και γι αυτό δεν πρέπει να την αγγίξεις.

----------


## tdf

> Παλιοτερα ναι.


Καλά θυμόμουν πως κάπου το είχα ξανά ακούσει το nick. Από τον Pirate.





> Όχι, δεν μπορεί να δώσει πολλά Α, απλώς ανάλογα με τον τρόπο σύνδεσης  (πού μπαίνει κάθε φορά η φάση και ο ουδέτερος) σε αυτή την τροφοδοσία  χαμηλής τάσης μπορεί να έχεις 230V *ως προς γη* και γι αυτό δεν πρέπει να την αγγίξεις.


Φίλιππε ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρινήσεις. Θα το ψάξω σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο να καταλάβω πως γίνεται αυτό που λες.

Καλημέρα σε όλους.

----------


## Papas00zas

> Όχι, δεν μπορεί να δώσει πολλά Α, απλώς ανάλογα με τον τρόπο σύνδεσης (πού μπαίνει κάθε φορά η φάση και ο ουδέτερος) σε αυτή την τροφοδοσία χαμηλής τάσης μπορεί να έχεις 230V *ως προς γη* και γι αυτό δεν πρέπει να την αγγίξεις.


Δηλαδή γίνεται υπέρθεση τάσης; η εχει ac συνιστωσα;

----------


## FILMAN

Να σου το πω απλά: Παίρνεις μια 9βολτη μπαταρία και συνδέεις το - της στη φάση της πρίζας των 230V~. Μεταξύ των πόλων της μπαταρίας εξακολουθείς να έχεις 9V DC και με αυτά μπορείς να τροφοδοτήσεις ένα κύκλωμα που δουλεύει με αυτήν την τάση. Το - της μπαταρίας δεν μπορείς να το αγγίξεις διότι είναι σαν να αγγίζεις τη φάση των 230V (δηλαδή τάση που κυμαίνεται μεταξύ -325V ... +325V ως προς γη). Ούτε όμως το + μπορείς να αγγίξεις διότι εκεί έχεις τάση που κυμαίνεται μεταξύ -316V ... +334V ως προς γη...

----------

Papas00zas (08-02-15)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> Να σου το πω απλά: Παίρνεις μια 9βολτη μπαταρία και συνδέεις το - της στη φάση της πρίζας των 230V~. Μεταξύ των πόλων της μπαταρίας εξακολουθείς να έχεις 9V DC και με αυτά μπορείς να τροφοδοτήσεις ένα κύκλωμα που δουλεύει με αυτήν την τάση. Το - της μπαταρίας δεν μπορείς να το αγγίξεις διότι είναι σαν να αγγίζεις τη φάση των 230V (δηλαδή τάση που κυμαίνεται μεταξύ -325V ... +325V ως προς γη). Ούτε όμως το + μπορείς να αγγίξεις διότι εκεί έχεις τάση που κυμαίνεται μεταξύ -316V ... +334V ως προς γη...


Συγγνώμη Φίλλιπε πως από τα 230v πήγαμε στα 300 και  v;

----------


## FILMAN

Τα 230V δεν είναι μια σταθερή συνεχής τάση αλλά η ενεργός τιμή μιας ημιτονοειδούς εναλλασσόμενης τάσης η οποία στην πραγματικότητα παίρνει οποιαδήποτε τιμή μεταξύ 0 και 325V.

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (26-02-16)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Φίλιππε με απλά λόγια ; στο μυαλό μου ημιτονοειδής ταση ,  γραφική παράσταση άξονας χ' ο χρόνος t και άξονας ψ' η τάση ,  ημιτονοειδή καμπύλη με πικ 230v κ -230v

----------


## FILMAN

Λάθος, τα peaks είναι +/- 230V *επί ρίζα 2* ήτοι +/- 325V

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Εντάξει , εσύ ξέρεις πολλά ! Να ρωτήσω κάτι προσωπικό κ αν θες μου απαντάς ,  επειδή βλέπω τα πόστς σου και πάντα ακριβολογείς ,  είσαι μήπως καθηγητης σε καποιο ίδρυμα(σχολείο); ευχαριστώ

----------


## FILMAN

> Εντάξει , εσύ ξέρεις πολλά !


 :Lol:  Βασικά αυτό που σου είπα στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα αποτελεί στοιχειώδη γνώση!



> Να ρωτήσω κάτι προσωπικό κ αν θες μου απαντάς , επειδή βλέπω τα πόστς σου και πάντα ακριβολογείς , είσαι μήπως καθηγητης σε καποιο ίδρυμα(σχολείο); ευχαριστώ


Όχι!  :Smile:

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Κακώς θα μπορούσες να προσφέρεις κ στην εκπαίδευση,  συνδυασμός εφαρμογής αλλά κ κατάρτισης . Βέβαια ισχύουν αυτο κ για άλλα μέλη στο φόρουμ . Έγω πάντως έχω αποκομισει πάρα πολλά από εσας . Εντάξει φτάνουν οι κολακείες κάλό απόγευμα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το παρακάτω θέμα έχει κάποια σχέση για εμπλουτισμό?
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=43846

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (26-02-16)

----------


## Thirio

Γεια σας
μολις προχθες ειχα ενα θεμα με αυτο το διακοπτη ακριβος.
το προβλημα ηταν οτι δεν ενεργοποιουταν παντα το ρελε ωστε να αναψει η εστια ή μετα απο χρηση εσβηνε.
δυστυχος δεν προσεξα τις κολλησεις, δεν πηγε καν το μυαλο μου εκει οποτε πηγαμε σε νεο ανταλλακτικο αξιας ~ 120€.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν φταίνε πάντα οι κολλήσεις αλλά είναι πολύ πιθανό ότι επισκευάζεται.

----------

